# Minn Kota PowerDrive V2 trolling motor mounting



## lakeida (Dec 17, 2009)

First off, thanks to everyone, this site has been a real help. 

My question is regarding the mounting of a Minn Kota PowerDrive V2 trolling motor. I have a Lowe 1448M, and am looking to purchase a bow mount TM, and I have found the Minn Kota on Craigslist, but have some doubts on mounting it. It seems to me that it would require a deck that is flush with the side of the boat, which I do not have, in order for it to work. Is there anyway to mount this type of trolling motor without a flush deck?

If anyone has used one and can provide some insight on mounting it, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jarhead (Dec 18, 2009)

It won't necessarily require a deck, but it will require some type of rigging or frame to hold it at the proper angle to the waterline and keep it safe from falling overboard. Might be as simple as a small cross member across the bow area and a bracket on the bow to bolt it down. It should be bolted at least in 2 places and be sturdy enough to hold against the torque of the motor at any angle of attack to the water. Could even be a small sheet of plywood (as a miniature deck) acros the bow at the proper angle of attack to the water so the prop can run true and level.

There must be some posts out there with rigs. Might take some searches to get to them. If not, post a picture and I will be glad to drop might 2 cents as a post. Before I put my temporary front deck on, I had mine mounted on a small piece of plywood with a leg and 2 bolts in the front. It was strong enough to stand on. Was about 8" wide by 16" long (the length of the base supplied with the motor).

Post a reply
Good luck


----------



## lakeida (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input, if I can get some pictures I will post them.


----------



## jarhead (Dec 20, 2009)

If you post pictures, put a ruler or yard stick in them to give a relevance of measurement, both on the vertical and horizontal scale.
By the way, is your handle "lakeida" a reference to Lake Ida in Delray Beach Florida? If so, you are from my home town. Let me know, we may have something else in common to talk about. We might even know each other.


----------



## SamIam (Dec 21, 2009)

I run this TM on my boat too. I got lucky I suppose, found a prefab bracket at a local boat store (B&B Marine in Conyers, Ga.) that fits perfectly on the front seat/step to make the mounting surface flush with the top edge...$15 I think.
But you can make one from alum easily, 4 bends is all it needs. Top, sides and a couple 3/4" flanges. Bolted it to the step and it has done fine for the past few years, no complaints.

Get your measurements and visit a local shop to have them bend it for you.


----------



## nitronostrils (Dec 24, 2009)

This is what I brainstormed with my 1448M, took the boat to a local welder that is good with a Alum. Hope this helps.


----------



## lakeida (Jan 1, 2010)

First off, sorry I haven't responded for a while.

Thanks for the help and pictures. Unfortunately the motor sold before I could get to it, so I am still in the market for a bow mount. 
The trolling motors with motorized steering still attract me more than the ones with rack and pinion steering cables, but I am at the mercy of what shows up on Craigslist.

Thanks again.


----------



## lakeida (Jan 1, 2010)

jarhead said:


> If you post pictures, put a ruler or yard stick in them to give a relevance of measurement, both on the vertical and horizontal scale.
> By the way, is your handle "lakeida" a reference to Lake Ida in Delray Beach Florida? If so, you are from my home town. Let me know, we may have something else in common to talk about. We might even know each other.




Yes, it is reffering to Lake Ida in Delray Beach, Florida. I do at least 90% of my freshwater fishing out of Lake Ida, and live about 5 minutes away from the the Dog Park entrance. Wasn't expecting anyone to know about it, but I guess it's a small world.


----------



## jarhead (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear you missed the craigslist motor. If you still need some help, post the pictures. I know this forum will make it worth your while. 

As to Delray, I am a 1964 graduate of Seacrest High School, which was recently demolished and leveled. I was born and raised in Delray. I learned to water ski on Lake Ida from a good friend of my brother. He used to live on the lake. His name is Jimmy "the flea" Jackson. He became a water ski jumping world champion. His dad used to own a Dutch Boy Paint store in Delray. After a hitch with the Marine Corp and a trip to Viet Nam, I moved to Franklin Tennessee in 1970.


----------



## lakeida (Jan 7, 2010)

Well I currently attend Atlantic High, which was the replacement for the former Atlantic High on Seacrest or Seacrest High.
I would not have thought a small place like Delray would be in common with anyone on this site. 

Anyway thanks for the help. I will keep you posted. Let me know when you come down to Delray.


----------

